# Tub Shower Valve Replacement - Pictures from start to finish



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

This a LIVE REAL TIME forum thread showing a single handle tub shower replacement.































Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

More pics from my iPhone 6






















Just soldered, still smoking














Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I do that a lot, only with moentrol


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pictures don't show any backing in the wall to strap the valve. Is it just flopping around?.......


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Is there backing? If not then how is the valve secured?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Food grade FDA approved grease















Grease on all O-rings, sides of balancing spool cartridge.








Generous amount of grease on the Bonnet Nut.









Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Pictures don't show any backing in the wall to strap the valve. Is it just flopping around?.......



I'd say that its held fairly secure with the water line coming out of the studs, very little flop. :jester:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What's brand is that?? Bal spool type?


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

I just don't see the point in risking burning a house to the ground to save a $50 drywall repair. If it's in a closet or behind a dresser we just use the 11x7 oatey access plates. I've changed them like that before and every time all I could think was how flipping stupid it was.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bartnc37 said:


> I just don't see the point in risking burning a house to the ground to save a $50 drywall repair. If it's in a closet or behind a dresser we just use the 11x7 oatey access plates. I've changed them like that before and every time all I could think was how flipping stupid it was.


What if its back to back bath? Fancy wallpaper on other side??


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

a buddy of mine from Georgia says replaceing tub valves seperates the hacks from the plumbers. 

And you don't even use a big cover ring. Nice job. how I hate replacing tub and shower valves...........and I usually cut dry wall:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Gently snugging bonnet nut









Installing Trim Plate










FIN.








Tomorrow's Tub/Shower Conversion Faucet Installation









Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

There's an IPhone 6 ???? Nice work !


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

*delta faucet*

using a pipe wrench on a delta bonnet nut is the same thing as useing a 12 inch Cresent wrench on a no-burst fitting! Sure it might not leak but you stand a real good chance of damaging the cartridge. The delta bonnet only needs to be hand tight, I do MANY Faucet replacements with deltra products , Hand tighten the nut, never have had a failure or leak. Overtightening can damage the pressure balance spool or cause grooves to form on the stainless steel surface of the valve. Often use the remodel plate, it allows room to work but also gives access to block the valve properly. improper installation becomes quote; That faucet is a piece of crap, in these forums and supply houses.


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

*Btw*

that handle isn't ada acceptable, the metal lever is.:whistling2:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I do 2 to 3 replacements a wk using delta's and i have never channel locked a bonnet nut much less a pipe wrench, my hand is gentle enough. I usually use remodel plates and never thought to post pics in a plumbers forum as I figured you folks were very capable of doing a shower valve swap, and I didn't want to help the hacks posting pics of the right way to do it!


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

2nd that deerslayer:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> I do 2 to 3 replacements a wk using delta's and i have never channel locked a bonnet nut much less a pipe wrench, my hand is gentle enough. I usually use remodel plates and never thought to post pics in a plumbers forum as I figured you folks were very capable of doing a shower valve swap, and I didn't want to help the hacks posting pics of the right way to do it!


Now now, let's not B too hastey...

Only way to see pics uploaded on these servers are by REGISTERED MEMBERS... no one else.

2nd, there are many plumbers that automatically go for back wall access, I do not. I started putting that extra wrench tug on these valves because THAT is why these cartridges bleed water past the O-rings, thus calcifying the bonnet nuts whereby they lock to the body.

My best single to single handle faucet replacement video on youtube has 126,000 views , and I get paid monthly just like Nathan the owner of this site does by Gooooooooogle.

I'm glad everybody here doesn't follow my lead. ;$

As far as bracing goes as has been questioned....


All 4 lines were loose as a goose and close to the wall of the tub. Silicone and pieces of wood or copper suffice to get my wall measurements, my reveal dimension so my valve collar isn't showing the brass body.

This game is kids play to what my mind controls on a daily basis. I just wanted to try out the phone app for this site as I'm looking into apps for my berry biz to get customers easily spending $$ with me. I want cash flow like mcdonald's during any given breakfast rush.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice work. I do this all the time also. I change them for customers that have had other plumbers say its not possible. Do you really sticker tubs? Or was that just for the photo shot?


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

ibeplumber said:


> Nice work. I do this all the time also. I change them for customers that have had other plumbers say its not possible. Do you really sticker tubs? Or was that just for the photo shot?


Oh, and we charge extra for no access.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ibeplumber said:


> Nice work. I do this all the time also. I change them for customers that have had other plumbers say its not possible. Do you really sticker tubs? Or was that just for the photo shot?



Just for the photo shot, and the pic I sent the property owner right when I finished the job.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Why Delta crAp??


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

Saw you video on YouTube, why would you caulk the basket strainers instead of using plumbers putty? I have seen many basket strainers or disposal strainers not come apart from the sink due to caulking. What are they going to do, change the whole sink out because the basket strainer won't come our without damaging the sink? I watched your videos on YouTube and I wasn't impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

By the way you plumbing looks like kids play.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*Why*



brian phillips said:


> By the way you plumbing looks like kids play.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Why the nastiness? Am I missing something?
Especially from a newbie?
Hats off to Dunbar for thinking outside the box.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Oh god someone hurt me on the internet*



brian phillips said:


> Saw you video on YouTube, why would you caulk the basket strainers instead of using plumbers putty? I have seen many basket strainers or disposal strainers not come apart from the sink due to caulking. What are they going to do, change the whole sink out because the basket strainer won't come our without damaging the sink? I watched your videos on YouTube and I wasn't impressed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone





brian phillips said:


> By the way you plumbing looks like kids play.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone





newyorkcity said:


> Why the nastiness? Am I missing something?
> Especially from a newbie?
> Hats off to Dunbar for thinking outside the box.



Newbies get all emo with me on here. It's sokay though. I'm timelining the first picks this guy puts up on here and see how skilled he is. 


That Delta R10000 valve body is unmatched to the competition there rjbphd. 

You cannot blame the product when every initially installing plumber never put grease on the bonnet nuts. That's the reason why so many (uneducated) break the valves off in the wall. 

Know how many Moen posi-temp cartridges that malfunction (not enough hot water) for little to no fine dirt/particulate?

Automatic replacement. Delta rarely has those issues on their balancing spools, even connected to galvanized waters.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm a Moentrol guy and hate those posti temp crap.. for any brand faucets, I take them apart and grease them too, same for the shut offs on supply..


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Gently snugging bonnet nut
> 
> Installing Trim Plate
> 
> ...


Pipe wrenching the nut? Or just hand tight? 
Good looking change out. Good job


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> I do 2 to 3 replacements a wk using delta's and i have never channel locked a bonnet nut much less a pipe wrench, my hand is gentle enough. I usually use remodel plates and never thought to post pics in a plumbers forum as I figured you folks were very capable of doing a shower valve swap, and I didn't want to help the hacks posting pics of the right way to do it!


I didn't even realize they made remodel plates.

This thread is questioning my abilities, I usually cut drywall, I may have to step it up.

Thanks DUNBAR

Guys r always gunning for individuals who can walk the talk, it is in their weak DNA


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

brian phillips said:


> Saw you video on YouTube, why would you caulk the basket strainers instead of using plumbers putty? I have seen many basket strainers or disposal strainers not come apart from the sink due to caulking. What are they going to do, change the whole sink out because the basket strainer won't come our without damaging the sink? I watched your videos on YouTube and I wasn't impressed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 

Don't criticize what you don't understand!! With that being said just about every single color strainer requires you to use silicone. Just for the record i still use plumbers plutty for all strainers except the color ones


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

This thread will be closed by the time I go to eat breakfast tomarrow AM


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> This thread will be closed by the time I go to eat breakfast tomarrow AM


 
:yes::yes:.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

....because he did nice work, that may push me to increase my skills. That's what this forum is for.

If you don't like the way he comes off, in this or other threads...who cares


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

brian phillips said:


> You guys are bunch of butt kissers. How can you even breathe with your nose up dunbars butt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 






Tone it down.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks good. I hate having to work through a hole in front. What a pain. I like the remodel plates in some instances also. I had to replace a 2 handle shower valve with a sauna behind it once. Obviously not wanting to cut an access in the hardwood of the sauna. Nice work.


----------



## pipes (Jun 24, 2008)

brian just wants to pat dunbar on the back but, dunbar's hand keeps getting in the way.:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> How can that be when I'm an equal to every plumber on here.... that sits only in your head and no one elses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 







You keep posting pictures of your work, alot of us here enjoy it.

Reminds me of the copper DWV you repaired in a basement. I think it was you Dunbar. I think you accidentally cut a copper fitting with your sawzall or something. Anyway, that's why we plumbers come here; to share, learn and shoot the bull.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why did he put grease on the cart in the start of the thread ??


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

I think you are missing the entertainment value in dunbars approach. I admit, his brash, cocky attitude put me a little off at first, but it just seems to be the way he REALLY is. He doesn't apologize for it, he OWNS it. I would not run my business like he does, but also would not criticize him for running his the way he does. 
But... If you want to, go ahead and TRY and insult him... It just adds to the entertainment value... I'm popping popcorn now...


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why did he put grease on the cart in the start of the thread ??


He explained it in the thread... Don't agree with the pipe wrench, but I'm okay with the grease. I do it too.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I use plenty of grease. But that's the repair side of me that knows way down the road that big nut will be tougher to get off. It's thin enough though that a dab of heat and it should expand easily. I give a little tug with channels though upon install . Not caring for the pipe wrench gig. I think it may egg the nut depending on how hard it's tightened.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's what I do...


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice job Dunbar. Can't say I've ever done a replacement through the front. I always cut the drywall, scared to try I guess. I also grease the cartridge up before installing it and grease the crap out of the bonnet nut. Don't agree 100% with the tightening with a pipe wrench but that's just me. Once again nice job.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> Here's what I do...


What remodel plate is that ? I've used the Moen one and the cheap plastic one from Lowes before.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why did he put grease on the cart in the start of the thread ??


Greasing the cartridge will allow it to come out years from now when it is time to change it. Greasing the nut will do the same!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a feeling that most do not take the time to put grease on all fine threads, whether in contact with potable water or not. 

Something I picked up from a union plumbing company in my short tenure there. The owner said this as I was carving skin out of my knuckles, "Why would you want to remove a situation, put it back the same way for either you or someone else to fight it to get it free?"

And from that day, with his logic, I never was the same plumber again. 

Every fine threaded connection, it's greased. Sometimes just a dab of grease on the shank of a faucet, years/decades from now is going to be the next hands that'll break that connection free without fighting it tooth and nail. 


As I repeat *again*, 


Hand tightening only of that bonnet nut is why so many are leaking beyond the O-rings. When I put that wrench on the bonnet, it's a 1/8th turn if that to make sure that cartridge and O-ring places solid in the body. It's well greased so it will remove decades from now, even with water bleeding past the O-rings. 

Most if not always when a bonnet nut is froze on, it's truly never tight to the thread bore, ever. These new R10000 valves as long as the bonnet nut is greased, they'll be a 50-80 year valve body in the time to come. Delta faucets are heavily installed in this region.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

bartnc37 said:


> I just don't see the point in risking burning a house to the ground to save a $50 drywall repair. If it's in a closet or behind a dresser we just use the 11x7 oatey access plates. I've changed them like that before and every time all I could think was how flipping stupid it was.


I agree 100% with you.:thumbsup:

sticking a lit torch into a 3"hole in a wall cavity isnt smart, what if it lights up... then what?????

open the wall, and do a professional job 

sure, he might have done a few with success...but for how long?? risky risky

momma always said "stupid is as stupid does":laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> I agree 100% with you.:thumbsup:
> 
> sticking a lit torch into a 3"hole in a wall cavity isnt smart, what if it lights up... then what?????
> 
> ...


My insurance company would shiot green nickels if it ever caught wind of me doing what Dunbar just did. And photographic proof? I'd be drawn and quartered.

I admire ingenuity just as much as the next feller, but not when it comes to endangering someones home or my Co's reputation.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> What if its back to back bath? Fancy wallpaper on other side??


You sell them a remodel trim kit.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

brian phillips said:


> By the way you plumbing looks like kids play.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


This is much much better than the last work thread I saw from Dunbar. I've done a few from the shower wall myself. It takes too long most of the time but there are situations that it needs to be done. Nice work.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> You keep posting pictures of your work, alot of us here enjoy it.
> 
> Reminds me of the copper DWV you repaired in a basement. I think it was you Dunbar. I think you accidentally cut a copper fitting with your sawzall or something. Anyway, that's why we plumbers come here; to share, learn and shoot the bull.


Please don't bring that abortion up again. I had almost forgotten about that one...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I have a feeling that most do not take the time to put grease on all fine threads, whether in contact with potable water or not.
> 
> Something I picked up from a union plumbing company in my short tenure there. The owner said this as I was carving skin out of my knuckles, "Why would you want to remove a situation, put it back the same way for either you or someone else to fight it to get it free?"
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I WON'T grease up the fine threads. When the homeowner goes to change it himself, and can't do it he calls me. Why should I make it easier for him to cut me out? I will grease stuff up commercially, and use never seize on flange bodies but not residentially. Most of the time a customer will try and call nacho to mess with it first before calling me to save a few bucks. When he brakes it, they wind up paying double. Tripping over dollars to pick up nickels.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> Please don't bring that abortion up again. I had almost forgotten about that one...


That one pretty much sealed my opinion of both Dunbar and his work ethic.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah I remember you and I weren't the biggest fans of that repair.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> Yeah I remember you and I weren't the biggest fans of that repair.


Got a link to it ? I don't recall seeing it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dclarke said:


> Got a link to it ? I don't recall seeing it.


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/when-plumber-makes-mistake-17529/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We have installed a lot of reno-plates...


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you sir


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> We have installed a lot of reno-plates...


While it may be the only option...Good Lord that is ugly. It's freaking HUGE.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Alot of times you ain't got a choice but to use Reno plates.

Like with a 2 handle to single handle conversion


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh Lawd here comes another one!

Real Time folks, like as the world turns for some of you guys wearin' panties on my thread





































Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Waiting for the dust to settle






















Thick Wall like a driveway turned sideways DAMN!!!! 

















Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/when-plumber-makes-mistake-17529/


Oy vey! 

That thread looks a lot cleaner now than it did the last time I read thru it.:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> We have installed a lot of reno-plates...


And your insurance company and HO who's house you didn't burn down thanks you.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Oh Lawd here comes another one!
> 
> Real Time folks, like as the world turns for some of you guys wearin' panties on my thread


You're the one wearing the girlie gloves, Dunbar.

Did you clean the flux off of them after using them as an acid brush for that hose bibb replacement?

I've said it before and I'll say it again -- I'd have fired your butt the first time you put me or my company in the position of having to explain why you endangered both yourself and the customers home with your ill-advised 'ingenuity' if you worked for me.

You're a menace to the Trade and an embarrassment to the Profession.


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Oh Lawd here comes another one!
> 
> Real Time folks, like as the world turns for some of you guys wearin' panties on my thread
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6


Do you want a cookie? There is nothing special about changing a tub/shower valve from the front side of the wall instead of the backside of the wall, it's just stupid unless you have no other option. Big deal,you grease the delta valve body threads, that's a gimme, even a 1st year apprentice should know that. Why don't you post something that no plumber has done Mr. Outside-the-box thinker and plumbing trailblazer.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

brian phillips said:


> Do you want a cookie? There is nothing special about changing a tub/shower valve from the front side of the wall instead of the backside of the wall, it's just stupid unless you have no other option. Big deal,you grease the delta valve body threads, that's a gimme, even a 1st year apprentice should know that. Why don't you post something that no plumber has done Mr. Outside-the-box thinker and plumbing trailblazer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I 'Get' why I dislike him -- I'm not altogether sure what your beef is with him, though.


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

Just read his comments and that should be enough. He is cocky and arrogant. I can't stand people that put others down to make themselves look good. What is so special about his work?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Honestly there's nothing special about most of the work pics on here. Nice work shouldn't be anything special. It should just be pride and doing things right. Some of the pics I see I really enjoy because its stuff I otherwise wouldn't see. But for them Its just another day at work.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Gotta say Wol. Brass makes a great reno plate too. But ANY faucet company ,, they do seem huge .


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I 'Get' why I dislike him -- I'm not altogether sure what your beef is with him, though.




I don't see the point in continuing to clog this thread with negativity... We get it you don't like him. This man is one of us and he is proud of his work.. Nobody is perfect. He takes pride in what he does and that alone should be respected.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I also don't see the big issue about soldering in a wall. Technically you should have a fire extinguisher anytime your soldering and they make some nonflammable spray gel he could spray in the wall cavity as an extra precaution.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I don't see the point in continuing to clog this thread with negativity... We get you don't like him. This man is one of us and he is proud of his work.. Nobody is perfect. He takes pride in what he does and that alone should be respected.


I disagree.

He posts his abortions to youtube.

He makes each and every one of us look like bumbling idiots.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Or use an electric soldering gun. I'm wanting one of those for situations like that.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

dclarke said:


> I also don't see the big issue about soldering in a wall. Technically you should have a fire extinguisher anytime your soldering and they make some nonflammable spray gel he could spray in the wall cavity as an extra precaution.


Technically you shouldn't put yourself in a position where you need a canister of gas filled by the lowest bidder as your last and only bulwark against ruination.

He's a menace. Period.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

DUNBAR!

How much are you getting for those? Same house?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I disagree.
> 
> He posts his abortions to youtube.
> 
> He makes each and every one of us look like bumbling idiots.


There are tons of people "plumbing" on YouTube that haven't got a clue. I don't think little mr Dunbar is making any of us look like idiots. 

I've never seen his videos but if they're really that bad then it just makes people like you look better. 

I don't think his little YouTube channel is changing the world.. How many people really see it.

Live and let live.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

brian phillips said:


> Just read his comments and that should be enough. He is cocky and arrogant. I can't stand people that put others down to make themselves look good. What is so special about his work?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


That was what put him on my radar.

Digging deeper was what made him fair game for criticism.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Technically you shouldn't put yourself in a position where you need a canister of gas filled by the lowest bidder as your last and only bulwark against ruination.
> 
> He's a menace. Period.


I do agree with you and others about soldering inside a wall like that... I only do when there is no other option. I certainly wouldn't just do it for the heck of it..


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> There are tons of people "plumbing" on YouTube that haven't got a clue. I don't think little mr Dunbar is making any of us look like idiots.
> 
> I've never seen his videos but if they're really that bad then it just makes people like you look better.
> 
> ...


He's making money off of his video's.

That's blood money.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Widds, good too see you back........and fired up!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Widdershin---you got pics of your jobs?

For that matter, all the people complaining about Dunbar---you post your pics?

Dunbar is a pig, but he never learnt to hide it as well as most.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> He's making money off of his video's.
> 
> That's blood money.




Making money off YouTube videos? 

Sweet! How do I do that.. I sure could use some extra income:yes:

Way to go Dunbar :thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber said:


> Widdershin---you got pics of your jobs?


Sure. Sift thru the posts if you're really that curious.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Making money off YouTube videos?
> 
> Sweet! How do I do that.. I sure could use some extra income:yes:
> 
> Way to go Dunbar :thumbsup:


You'll have to PM him for that.

As for me, I prefer the honest buck.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Technically you shouldn't put yourself in a position where you need a canister of gas filled by the lowest bidder as your last and only bulwark against ruination.
> 
> He's a menace. Period.


Technically you shouldn't need the extinguisher. I agree. However you are supposed to have one with you while soldering. You can never be to cautious.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Whats not honest about it?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I also prefer to do a change out from the back but I also know it isn't always possible. I would never tell a customer it could be done from the front. That is a last resort for me.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Sure. Sift thru the posts if you're really that curious.


No thanks. You can't repost a few pics of your jobs?

You have 8600 posts.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

dclarke said:


> Technically you shouldn't need the extinguisher. I agree. However you are supposed to have one with you while soldering. You can never be to cautious.


Which completely misses the point.

He was soldering inside of a 3", mebbe 3-1/2" opening.

One more time for the 'Peanut Gallery' -- I would have fired his butt the first time he put me, my Company or the HO's home in danger. Period.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber said:


> No thanks. You can't repost a few pics of your jobs?
> 
> You have 8600 posts.


Dude. You got nothing but time on your hands (Yeah, I've been following your employment calamities).

Do the search if you're really interested -- Otherwise, shut the f up.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I disagree.
> 
> He posts his abortions to youtube.
> 
> *He makes each and every one of us look like bumbling* *idiots.*


 







Some manage to do that quite well all on their own without any outside assistance.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Dude. You got nothing but time on your hands (Yeah, I've been following your employment calamities).
> 
> Do the search if you're really interested -- Otherwise, shut the fuque up.


You talk like a teenage girl. 12 posts a day---man, that is not a sane thing.

Post your pictures or leave Dunbar alone.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Dude. You got nothing but time on your hands (Yeah, I've been following your employment calamities).
> 
> Do the search if you're really interested -- Otherwise, shut the fuque up.


 






So you can call people out but others can't?

Why the hypocrisy?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber said:


> You talk like a teenage girl.
> 
> Post your pictures or leave Dunbar alone.


Post your job history and your inability to hang on to a job.

I'll meet you in the middle if you're stupid enough to do that.


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> That was what put him on my radar.
> 
> Digging deeper was what made him fair game for criticism.


I 100% agree with you. If Dunbar doesn't like being criticized, then he shouldn't be so cocky about his work and plumbing skills compared to other plumbers.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> So you can call people out but others can't?
> 
> Why the hypocrisy?


I'm just waiting for parity.

And you know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Too bad I can't start a poll on this thread. 

As they always say; haters are the best traffic to a website. This thread will head towards 3000 views by midnight and barely a day old. LOL.

Onto setting the valve, gf just dropped off food so I can keep wookin' hawd. wookin' hawd y'see.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

brian phillips said:


> I 100% agree with you. If Dunbar doesn't like being criticized, then he shouldn't be so cocky about his work and plumbing skills compared to other plumbers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I wouldn't dislike him so much if even 1% of his posts were geared towards problem solving or seeking advice from his Peers. He doesn't ask questions or seek advice. He just feeds us his 'Wisdom'.

I find his 'Wisdom' lacking and hackish.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Too bad I can't start a poll on this thread.
> 
> As they always say; haters are the best traffic to a website. This thread will head towards 3000 views by midnight and barely a day old. LOL.
> 
> Onto setting the valve, gf just dropped off food so I can keep wookin' hawd. wookin' hawd y'see.


Yeah, what a shame.

On the bright side, you could start a new thread with a poll.

It's not like you're unfamiliar with the concept of starting new threads or initiating polls.

Knock yourself out.


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh Dunbar please post some more of your how to videos on plumbing or your overpriced book with 1/6th of the knowledge you have in that genius plumbing mind of yours. Maybe you will grace us with your awesome words of wisdom. Maybe you can hack the newbie and posts all his pictures to a timeline to see how inferior he is to you.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

brian phillips said:


> Oh Dunbar please post some more of your how to videos on plumbing or your overpriced book with 1/6th of the knowledge you have in that genius plumbing mind of yours. Maybe you will grace us with your awesome words of wisdom. Maybe you can hack the newbie and posts all his pictures to a timeline to see how inferior he is to you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


That was just mean.

I approve.:laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think soldering in a wall is a huge deal personally, but I can see how someone would be concerned. If there was to be a fire, you wouldn't be able to put it out before it spread out of control. That small of an opening wouldn't be enough to get an extinguisher in there. If he did it with an electric gun, it would remove the risk.


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

There should be a new one world mandatory code for plumbing, I shall call it [email protected]#$%^ , I'm sorry, I meant the DUNBAR CODE.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

We're done here. No more life (useful) can be squeezed out of this thread.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

...


----------

